
The Sometimes Catastrophic, Mostly Embarrassing Consequences of Screen Sharing - laurex
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/21/style/screen-share-disasters.html
======
TanyaGal
One thing that makes this difficult is there's no one button you can press to
give yourself what looks like a fresh-installed browser window or OS.

